# Help 4 Heroes:   games for the weekend before-



## Khamelion (Aug 1, 2014)

Not sure if this question deserves another thread or not, if it does the mods can do their magic.

With only two months to H4H this year and a good few of us bedding down in the Travelodge in Fleet, I was wondering if any rounds prior to Monday had been talked about? Available courses close by that have forum members, but more over a course that has a TV in the bar so we can have a beer and watch the end of the Ryder Cup.

Perhaps if those that are travelling down and staying in Fleet and those that are close by could stick their names down below with the dates they are in Fleet and what dates they are available for a round, on the Saturday and Sunday before the main event.

Apologies if this has been put out earlier, I did do a search but couldn't find anything.

I'll start with the dates etc...


Khamelion - Sat 27th from mid afternoon


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 1, 2014)

*Help 4 Heroes: games for the weekend before-*

I will be around to play anywhere from the Sunday :thup:


----------



## richart (Aug 1, 2014)

*Help 4 Heroes: games for the weekend before-*

Good idea. Might be worth a separate thread, so we know exactly who is looking for a game, and when they are about.

I am sure we can sort something out with the help of local members.

Hopefully I can get some on at Blackmoor on the Sunday, though a member can only sign in three guests at a time, so I will need a few friendly members to get decent numbers on. We would also need to tee off between 11.00 and 12.00 due to matches.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 1, 2014)

*Help 4 Heroes: games for the weekend before-*



richart said:



			Good idea. Might be worth a separate thread, so we know exactly who is looking for a game, and when they are about.

I am sure we can sort something out with the help of local members.

Hopefully I can get some on at Blackmoor, though a member can only sign in three guests at a time, so I will need a few friendly members to get decent numbers on. We would also need to tee off between 11.00 and 12.00 due to matches.
		
Click to expand...

I'm certainly up for another round at your place :thup:


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Aug 1, 2014)

*Help 4 Heroes: games for the weekend before-*

New thread created


----------



## Crow (Aug 1, 2014)

*Help 4 Heroes: games for the weekend before-*

I'm travelling down on Sunday and staying over at Fleet, a game with a few other forummers somewhere on Sunday would be perfect.

If there's space at yours Richart that would be great!


----------



## Paperboy (Aug 1, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 Heroes: games for the weekend before-*

Any time on Sunday is good for me. I'd love to play blackmoor again. But understand if people from further a field get first dibs.


----------



## richart (Aug 4, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 Heroes: games for the weekend before-*

Any more looking for a game ? Looking like a 4 ball at Blackmoor.


----------



## PNWokingham (Aug 5, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 Heroes: games for the weekend before-*

I can host 3 on Sunday late morning/early afternoon - from memory I think I mentioned it to Liverbirdie? After the game will embark on the 15 minute commute to the Travelodge in Fleet for the curry and beer fest so as to be properly warmed up for Monday


----------



## pokerjoke (Aug 5, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 Heroes: games for the weekend before-*



richart said:



			Good idea. Might be worth a separate thread, so we know exactly who is looking for a game, and when they are about.

I am sure we can sort something out with the help of local members.

Hopefully I can get some on at Blackmoor on the Sunday, though a member can only sign in three guests at a time, so I will need a few friendly members to get decent numbers on. We would also need to tee off between 11.00 and 12.00 due to matches.
		
Click to expand...

Im up for this as you know.
Can arrive anytime on the Sunday


----------



## Twire (Aug 5, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 Heroes: games for the weekend before-*



PNWokingham said:



			I can host 3 on Sunday late morning/early afternoon - from memory I think I mentioned it to Liverbirdie? After the game will embark on the 15 minute commute to the Travelodge in Fleet for the curry and beer fest so as to be properly warmed up for Monday

Click to expand...

I could be interested in this Paul. I'm not 100% sure I'll be coming up on Sunday, but I'm working on it. So if you could provisionally pencil me in please.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 5, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 Heroes: games for the weekend before-*

Might have to drop Rich now for Bearwood


----------



## pokerjoke (Aug 5, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 Heroes: games for the weekend before-*



Liverpoolphil said:



			Might have to drop Rich now for Bearwood 

Click to expand...

Traitor.

Please don't put me in a 4 ball with Phil I cant listen to scouse for 4 hours,
it will drive me nuts.:ears:
Saying that I could have 4 hours of winding him up about how far Liverpool
are behind Utd already.


----------



## richart (Aug 5, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 Heroes: games for the weekend before-*



Liverpoolphil said:



			Might have to drop Rich now for Bearwood 

Click to expand...

 You know who you friends are.:angry:


----------



## richart (Aug 5, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 Heroes: games for the weekend before-*



PNWokingham said:



			I can host 3 on Sunday late morning/early afternoon - from memory I think I mentioned it to Liverbirdie? After the game will embark on the 15 minute commute to the Travelodge in Fleet for the curry and beer fest so as to be properly warmed up for Monday

Click to expand...

 Don't forget those with the shortest drive to the club will be teeing off first.:mmm:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 5, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 Heroes: games for the weekend before-*



richart said:



			You know who you friends are.:angry:
		
Click to expand...

Dont worry ill still be your friend and will accompany you around Blackmoor on the sunday - actually looking forward to it


----------



## Val (Aug 5, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 Heroes: games for the weekend before-*



PNWokingham said:



			I can host 3 on Sunday late morning/early afternoon - from memory I think I mentioned it to Liverbirdie? After the game will embark on the 15 minute commute to the Travelodge in Fleet for the curry and beer fest so as to be properly warmed up for Monday

Click to expand...

Having spoken to him last week I think he has this pencilled in already, maybe best checking before there's a few double bookings


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Aug 5, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 Heroes: games for the weekend before-*

Imurg & myself are also booked into the Fleet Travelodge sunday night,  and are available for a sunday game

any offers?


----------



## richart (Aug 5, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 Heroes: games for the weekend before-*



PhilTheFragger said:



			Imurg & myself are also booked into the Fleet Travelodge sunday night,  and are available for a sunday game

any offers? 

Click to expand...

PM sent Phil. 

Looks like we are getting a few that fancy a game on Sunday, followed by a bit of Ryder Cup golf.:thup:


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Aug 5, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 Heroes: games for the weekend before-*



richart said:



			PM sent Phil. 

Looks like we are getting a few that fancy a game on Sunday, followed by a bit of Ryder Cup golf.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like a very decent plan


----------



## PNWokingham (Aug 5, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 Heroes: games for the weekend before-*



Twire said:



			I could be interested in this Paul. I'm not 100% sure I'll be coming up on Sunday, but I'm working on it. So if you could provisionally pencil me in please.
		
Click to expand...

Hi Twire - apologies but I was liaising with Glyn (Lincoln Quarter) before I saw your post and arranged for him to come with Liverbirdie and Birchy. If I can sort another tee time - maybe if Ethan or Jimbob Someroo are around and fancy joining us - we could accommodate a few more. If not, happy to host you on the Tuesday after H4H or any other weekend - and I have 2 weeks off from bank holiday in August and should be around for some of it


----------



## PNWokingham (Aug 5, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 Heroes: games for the weekend before-*



richart said:



			Don't forget those with the shortest drive to the club will be teeing off first.:mmm:
		
Click to expand...

You don't have far to come but no doubt you will get lost and take twice as long as most people:clap::ears::ears::temper:


----------



## richart (Aug 5, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 Heroes: games for the weekend before-*



PNWokingham said:



			You don't have far to come but no doubt you will get lost and take twice as long as most people:clap::ears::ears::temper:
		
Click to expand...

 Sat Nav Paul. Getting lost is a thing of the past.:ears:

Are you not playing Tidworth on the Tuesday ?


----------



## PNWokingham (Aug 5, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 Heroes: games for the weekend before-*



richart said:



			Sat Nav Paul. Getting lost is a thing of the past.:ears:
the fog
Are you not playing Tidworth on the Tuesday ?
		
Click to expand...

I hadn't done as I wasn't sure I would be off - will sort out Tuesday soon


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 5, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 Heroes: games for the weekend before-*

Another Fleet Travelodger here, would love to join the game at Blackmoor if there's space, if it's oversubscribed could possibly host a group at mine depending on timings as there's a junior stableford tee reservation at noon.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Aug 5, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 Heroes: games for the weekend before-*

I can't believe you lot are arranging golf on Ryder Cup Sunday


----------



## richart (Aug 5, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 Heroes: games for the weekend before-*



drive4show said:



			I can't believe you lot are arranging golf on Ryder Cup Sunday 

Click to expand...

 It's single day. Doesn't get exciting until later in the afternoon.


----------



## Khamelion (Aug 5, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 Heroes: games for the weekend before-*

As the starter of this thread, I wouldn't mind a game on Sunday, myself and Kraxx are coming down from Newcastle on Saturday, so perhaps a round somewhere if anyone is up for it on Saturday afternoon and another on Sunday somewhere.


----------



## richart (Aug 6, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 Heroes: games for the weekend before-*



Khamelion said:



			As the starter of this thread, I wouldn't mind a game on Sunday, myself and Kraxx are coming down from Newcastle on Saturday, so perhaps a round somewhere if anyone is up for it on Saturday afternoon and another on Sunday somewhere.
		
Click to expand...

 Don't worry we haven't forgotten you. As the two of you are are travelling probably the furthest of anyone, your request for a game on Sunday will be looked on favourably.:thup:

Can't help on the Saturday though as I will be at the football. Perhaps get a game on the way down ?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 6, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 Heroes: games for the weekend before-*



Khamelion said:



			As the starter of this thread, I wouldn't mind a game on Sunday, myself and Kraxx are coming down from Newcastle on Saturday, so perhaps a round somewhere if anyone is up for it on Saturday afternoon and another on Sunday somewhere.
		
Click to expand...

Where are you staying on the sat night ?


----------



## Khamelion (Aug 6, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 Heroes: games for the weekend before-*

We're in the Travelodge in Fleet all weekend.

We're kind of thinking up early for the Victory Shield at our place, back home get the kit in the car, down to Fleet, grab a game mid/late afternoon, curry,  kip and up for a round and the Ryder Cup on Sunday, more curry and beer, golf Monday, followed by you've guessed Curry and beer, then Golf at the H4H place on Tuesday, before heading home.


----------



## rickg (Aug 6, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 Heroes: games for the weekend before-*

Hi Rich
Have you got my name down for Sat/sun games?:thup:


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 6, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 Heroes: games for the weekend before-*



Khamelion said:



			We're in the Travelodge in Fleet all weekend.

We're kind of thinking up early for the Victory Shield at our place, back home get the kit in the car, down to Fleet, grab a game mid/late afternoon, curry,  kip and up for a round and the Ryder Cup on Sunday, more curry and beer, golf Monday, followed by you've guessed Curry and beer, then Golf at the H4H place on Tuesday, before heading home.
		
Click to expand...

Guys, I'm more than willing to have you at mine Saturday afternoon IF we can get on; it's the annual England vs. Celts game that day so I'd need to check if the course is closed, and if so until when.  It's about 45 minutes from Fleet, so if you did, I'd suggest down to mine, golf & then a local curry & yourselves onto Fleet & I'd catch up with you on Sunday.  If you get an offer that suits you better I won't be offended (because that is one hell of a journey you've got), but if you fancy it & we can get on, you're welcome.


----------



## richart (Aug 6, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 Heroes: games for the weekend before-*



rickg said:



			Hi Rich
Have you got my name down for Sat/sun games?:thup:
		
Click to expand...

 Hi Rick. You are down for Sunday, but I am not arranging anything for the Saturday, as I am at the football.


----------



## rickg (Aug 6, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 Heroes: games for the weekend before-*

Ok mate that's fine. I've got :thup:something sorted now for Saturday.


----------



## Khamelion (Aug 7, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 Heroes: games for the weekend before-*



Blue in Munich said:



			Guys, I'm more than willing to have you at mine Saturday afternoon IF we can get on; it's the annual England vs. Celts game that day so I'd need to check if the course is closed, and if so until when.  It's about 45 minutes from Fleet, so if you did, I'd suggest down to mine, golf & then a local curry & yourselves onto Fleet & I'd catch up with you on Sunday.  If you get an offer that suits you better I won't be offended (because that is one hell of a journey you've got), but if you fancy it & we can get on, you're welcome.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you very much, That's sounds like a plan, keep me posted if your course is open and we'll get something sorted.


----------



## Twire (Aug 8, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 Heroes: games for the weekend before-*



PNWokingham said:



			Hi Twire - apologies but I was liaising with Glyn (Lincoln Quarter) before I saw your post and arranged for him to come with Liverbirdie and Birchy. If I can sort another tee time - maybe if Ethan or Jimbob Someroo are around and fancy joining us - we could accommodate a few more. If not, happy to host you on the Tuesday after H4H or any other weekend - and I have 2 weeks off from bank holiday in August and should be around for some of it
		
Click to expand...

No worries Paul. It would have been nice to tick Bearwood off my list but maybe another time.


----------



## mcbroon (Aug 10, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 Heroes: games for the weekend before-*

I'm driving down from Cheshire on Sunday morning so would be up for a game Sunday pm. Hoping to arrive in Fleet about midday but could be earlier if necessary.


----------



## richart (Aug 29, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 Heroes: games for the weekend before-*

Looks like the following are looking for a game on the Sunday

Rickg
Khamelion
Kraxx
Liverpoolphil
Crow
Twire
Paperboy
Pokerjoke
Imurg
Philthefragger
Mcboon

Anyone else ?

I am hoping to get up to nine on at Blackmoor, but looks like we may need another course. Anyone local that can sign some forumers in on the Sunday ?

I understand PNWokingham has sorted out some at Bearwood Lakes, so have not included those players above.


----------



## wookie (Aug 30, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 Heroes: games for the weekend before-*



richart said:



			Looks like the following are looking for a game on the Sunday

Rickg
Khamelion
Kraxx
Liverpoolphil
Crow
Twire
Paperboy
Pokerjoke
Imurg
Philthefragger
Mcboon

Anyone else ?

I am hoping to get up to nine on at Blackmoor, but looks like we may need another course. Anyone local that can sign some forumers in on the Sunday ?

I understand PNWokingham has sorted out some at Bearwood Lakes, so have not included those players above.
		
Click to expand...

I was hoping to be able to offer to get a few signed in on the Sunday but with Tidworth on the Tuesday I'm going to have to make Sunday a day with the family now I'm afraid


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Aug 30, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 Heroes: games for the weekend before-*

Whilst I am not that near Fleet, about 75-90 minutes away I would be happy to host up to 3 people on the Saturday afternoon at Welwyn Garden City (J6 on the A1), If any Northerners are passing it could break your journey to Fleet.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 30, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 Heroes: games for the weekend before-*

Khamelion, Kraxx, sorry but I'm not going to be able to accommodate on Saturday, my apologies.  Have you seen Arnold's offer below?  Looking at the journey you've got it's probably a more sensible option travel & light wise.



ArnoldArmChewer said:



			Whilst I am not that near Fleet, about 75-90 minutes away I would be happy to host up to 3 people on the Saturday afternoon at Welwyn Garden City (J6 on the A1), If any Northerners are passing it could break your journey to Fleet.
		
Click to expand...





richart said:



			Looks like the following are looking for a game on the Sunday

Rickg
Khamelion
Kraxx
Liverpoolphil
Crow
Twire
Paperboy
Pokerjoke
Imurg
Philthefragger
Mcboon

Anyone else ?

I am hoping to get up to nine on at Blackmoor, but looks like we may need another course. Anyone local that can sign some forumers in on the Sunday ?

I understand PNWokingham has sorted out some at Bearwood Lakes, so have not included those players above.
		
Click to expand...

richart, I will try & find out tomorrow what is going on at Cuddington on the 28th, if there are no problems there I could sign 3 in there on the Sunday, depending on what is going on the tee time could be adjusted to suit where people are travelling from.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 31, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 Heroes: games for the weekend before-*



richart said:



			Looks like the following are looking for a game on the Sunday

Rickg
Khamelion
Kraxx
Liverpoolphil
Crow
Twire
Paperboy
Pokerjoke
Imurg
Philthefragger
Mcboon

Anyone else ?

I am hoping to get up to nine on at Blackmoor, but looks like we may need another course. Anyone local that can sign some forumers in on the Sunday ?

I understand PNWokingham has sorted out some at Bearwood Lakes, so have not included those players above.
		
Click to expand...

richart, spoke to the pro this morning, there is only a junior stableford at midday and the usual suspects going out early, so there should be no problem signing another 3 in with me, tee time can be arranged depending on travelling arrangements.  If anyone is thinking about it, Cuddington is about 10 minutes from J8 of the M25, is about a 45 minute run to Fleet according to the AA Route Planner (I think there might be a quicker route) and the guest rate with a member is Â£30 at weekends.

And the Captain has agreed to provide a 4-ball voucher for the auction. :thup:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 31, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 Heroes: games for the weekend before-*

We have a mixed match going out from 11.45-1.30 but if anyone wants a game at Royal Ascot about 15 minutes from J3 of the M3, then give me a shout too. Should be able to get three signed in no problem


----------



## richart (Aug 31, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 Heroes: games for the weekend before-*



HomerJSimpson said:



			We have a mixed match going out from 11.45-1.30 but if anyone wants a game at Royal Ascot about 15 minutes from J3 of the M3, then give me a shout too. Should be able to get three signed in no problem
		
Click to expand...




Blue in Munich said:



			richart, spoke to the pro this morning, there is only a junior stableford at midday and the usual suspects going out early, so there should be no problem signing another 3 in with me, tee time can be arranged depending on travelling arrangements.  If anyone is thinking about it, Cuddington is about 10 minutes from J8 of the M25, is about a 45 minute run to Fleet according to the AA Route Planner (I think there might be a quicker route) and the guest rate with a member is Â£30 at weekends.

And the Captain has agreed to provide a 4-ball voucher for the auction. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for that guys, very helpful. B in M, good news re 4 ball.:thup: I have not used the one I bought last year yet. Thinking of using in October/November. Hopefully the course drains well in case of bad weather ?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 31, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 Heroes: games for the weekend before-*



richart said:



			Thanks for that guys, very helpful. B in M, good news re 4 ball.:thup: I have not used the one I bought last year yet. Thinking of using in October/November. Hopefully the course drains well in case of bad weather ?
		
Click to expand...

We're on chalk richart, even with the high water table this year and last Monday's biblical downpour, a bit of standing water on a couple of greens that cleared in about 30 minutes when it stopped.  October is nice, it's beautiful when the trees are turning, you need to be straight when they've dropped!


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Sep 6, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 Heroes: games for the weekend before-*

The offer is still open if anyone travelling South wants to play on the Saturday afternoon at WGCGC.

AAC


----------



## Khamelion (Sep 7, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 Heroes: games for the weekend before-*



ArnoldArmChewer said:



			The offer is still open if anyone travelling South wants to play on the Saturday afternoon at WGCGC.

AAC
		
Click to expand...

Hey up, Myself and Kraxx would like to take you up on your offer for Saturday afternoon, I'll PM you.


----------



## Kraxx68 (Sep 7, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 Heroes: games for the weekend before-*



Khamelion said:



			Hey up, Myself and Kraxx would like to take you up on your offer for Saturday afternoon, I'll PM you.
		
Click to expand...

Looking forward to it


----------



## Khamelion (Sep 9, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 Heroes: games for the weekend before-*

Thanks to AAC very kind offer, myself and Kraxx are now sorted for a game on Saturday afternoon, very much appreciated. Just looking for a game on Sunday, hint


----------



## richart (Sep 9, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 Heroes: games for the weekend before-*



Khamelion said:



			Thanks to AAC very kind offer, myself and Kraxx are now sorted for a game on Saturday afternoon, very much appreciated. Just looking for a game on Sunday, hint   

Click to expand...

I have nine places available at Blackmoor on the Sunday, 28th September. Rickg, and my mate from Guernsey will be taking two of them, so will sort out the other 7 shortly. I think the fairest way is to offer places to those travelling the furthest. Kraxx and Khamelion seem to have two places secured on that basis !!!

We do have the possibilty of three spaces each at Cuddington and Royal Ascot, so I am hopeful that everyone who has expressed an interest will get a game.:thup:


----------



## mcbroon (Sep 9, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 Heroes: games for the weekend before-*



richart said:



			I have nine places available at Blackmoor on the Sunday, 28th September. Rickg, and my mate from Guernsey will be taking two of them, so will sort out the other 7 shortly. I think the fairest way is to offer places to those travelling the furthest. Kraxx and Khamelion seem to have two places secured on that basis !!!

We do have the possibilty of three spaces each at Cuddington and Royal Ascot, so I am hopeful that everyone who has expressed an interest will get a game.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

*Ahem* 

Coming down from Scotland. Just sayin'...


----------



## Kraxx68 (Sep 9, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 Heroes: games for the weekend before-*



richart said:



			I have nine places available at Blackmoor on the Sunday, 28th September. Rickg, and my mate from Guernsey will be taking two of them, so will sort out the other 7 shortly. I think the fairest way is to offer places to those travelling the furthest. Kraxx and Khamelion seem to have two places secured on that basis !!!

We do have the possibilty of three spaces each at Cuddington and Royal Ascot, so I am hopeful that everyone who has expressed an interest will get a game.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Thanks the invites


----------



## richart (Sep 9, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 Heroes: games for the weekend before-*



mcbroon said:



			*Ahem* 

Coming down from Scotland. Just sayin'... 

Click to expand...

 How did you get into the event ? You are definitely in.:thup:


----------



## pokerjoke (Sep 9, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 Heroes: games for the weekend before-*

Coming from Taunton.just sayin


----------



## Khamelion (Sep 9, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 Heroes: games for the weekend before-*



richart said:



			I have nine places available at Blackmoor on the Sunday, 28th September. Rickg, and my mate from Guernsey will be taking two of them, so will sort out the other 7 shortly. I think the fairest way is to offer places to those travelling the furthest. Kraxx and Khamelion seem to have two places secured on that basis !!!

We do have the possibilty of three spaces each at Cuddington and Royal Ascot, so I am hopeful that everyone who has expressed an interest will get a game.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Champion Rich, Thank you, Sunday sorted now as well, looking forward to the weekend, Which starts on Friday 26th for me and Kraxx, 5 days and 5 rounds of golf, each on a different course

Friday - Whickham GC
Saturday - Welwyn GC
Sunday - Blackmoor GC
Monday - North Hants GC
Tuesday - Tidworth Garrison GC

Going to be a good weekend, and even if the golf is pants, I'm not at work and it's for a good cause, hell yeah bring it on.


----------



## pokerjoke (Sep 9, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 Heroes: games for the weekend before-*



Khamelion said:



			Champion Rich, Thank you, Sunday sorted now as well, looking forward to the weekend, Which starts on Friday 26th for me and Kraxx, 5 days and 5 rounds of golf, each on a different course

Friday - Whickham GC
Saturday - Welwyn GC
Sunday - Blackmoor GC
Monday - North Hants GC
Tuesday - Tidworth Garrison GC

Going to be a good weekend, and even if the golf is pants, I'm not at work and it's for a good cause, hell yeah bring it on.
		
Click to expand...

That's a good road trip there mate.
Look forward to meeting you both.


----------



## mcbroon (Sep 9, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 Heroes: games for the weekend before-*



richart said:



			How did you get into the event ? You are definitely in.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Staggered journey. I'm going to the in-laws in Chester on the Saturday, then heading down on Sunday from there. I neglected to mention the first leg of the journey when I put my application in, just so there'd be no awkward questions about visas etc 

And now I'm in, and I've got it in writing and everything


----------



## richart (Sep 9, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 Heroes: games for the weekend before-*



mcbroon said:



			Staggered journey. I'm going to the in-laws in Chester on the Saturday, then heading down on Sunday from there. I neglected to mention the first leg of the journey when I put my application in, just so there'd be no awkward questions about visas etc 

And now I'm in, and I've got it in writing and everything 

Click to expand...

 Sneaky. Will keep an eye on you.:mmm:


----------



## Kraxx68 (Sep 9, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 Heroes: games for the weekend before-*



pokerjoke said:



			That's a good road trip there mate.
Look forward to meeting you both.
		
Click to expand...

Oh forgot I mentioned we could play Friday, better sort that half day 

At least me & Khamelion will be doing something that Westwood & Donald have not done much recently, playing at the weekend


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Sep 11, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 Heroes: games for the weekend before-*

looking at the Ryder Cup timings, the singles are teeing off from 11.36 at 12 minute intervals with the last off at 13.48

Ideally id like to be plonked in front of a TV from about 3pm ish , so working back, we should be aiming to tee off wherever we are playing at about 10.00/ 10.30

How does that fit in with the courses?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 11, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 Heroes: games for the weekend before-*

We can go off after 9.30 at my place if it helps anyone


----------



## pokerjoke (Sep 11, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 Heroes: games for the weekend before-*

I really only want to play Blackmoor.
Cuddington would just add extra distance to my journey and Ascot im
not so keen on.
Not worried about tee time as Ryder cup wont get interesting till later.


----------



## Crow (Sep 11, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 Heroes: games for the weekend before-*



pokerjoke said:



			I really only want to play Blackmoor.
Cuddington would just add extra distance to my journey and Ascot im
not so keen on.
Not worried about tee time as Ryder cup wont get interesting till later.
		
Click to expand...

Blackmoor is my strong preference too, not overly concerned about watching the Ryder Cup.


----------



## richart (Sep 11, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 Heroes: games for the weekend before-*

Aiming to play around 11.00/11.30 at Blackmoor, as there is a match earlier, and then there will be a load of members going off. Should be quiet by 11.00 ish.

We have also recently ditched Sky, but not sure if the club will be sorting something out for the Ryder Cup. Will hopefully find out if there are any plans this Sunday when I am next up there.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 11, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 Heroes: games for the weekend before-*



Crow said:



			Blackmoor is my strong preference too, not overly concerned about watching the Ryder Cup.
		
Click to expand...

Same with me also - travelling from my parents that Sunday morning over in Somerset


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 11, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 Heroes: games for the weekend before-*

Quite understand the comments about Blackmoor and the other courses mentioned. I'm only chucking Ascot in there as places will obviously be limited and it's an option available should anyone want it.


----------



## richart (Sep 11, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 Heroes: games for the weekend before-*



HomerJSimpson said:



			Quite understand the comments about Blackmoor and the other courses mentioned. I'm only chucking Ascot in there as places will obviously be limited and it's an option available should anyone want it.
		
Click to expand...

 Thanks for the offer Martin. As you say I am limited on places, so will be getting the map out shortly to work out the cull.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 11, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 Heroes: games for the weekend before-*



PhilTheFragger said:



			looking at the Ryder Cup timings, the singles are teeing off from 11.36 at 12 minute intervals with the last off at 13.48

Ideally id like to be plonked in front of a TV from about 3pm ish , so working back, we should be aiming to tee off wherever we are playing at about 10.00/ 10.30

How does that fit in with the courses?
		
Click to expand...

Phil,

Can't see that tee off being an issue at Cuddington, I'm away at the moment but can check when I get back. Sunday lunch is a carvery so we could be tucking into a roast dinner in the 19th about 2.30, if that sways your decision at all.....


----------



## Twire (Sep 12, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 Heroes: games for the weekend before-*



richart said:



			Thanks for the offer Martin. As you say I am limited on places, so will be getting the map out shortly to work out the cull.

Click to expand...


I've sorted myself a game now Richart. I'll be playing Swinley Sunday evening. :thup:


----------



## PNWokingham (Sep 13, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 Heroes: games for the weekend before-*



Twire said:



			I've sorted myself a game now Richart. I'll be playing Swinley Sunday evening. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Enjoy:clap::clap::thup::thup:


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Sep 13, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 Heroes: games for the weekend before-*

I am playing with Khamelion & Kraxx 0n the Saturday afternoon at WGCGC, if anyone else is coming down the A1 they are welcome to join (I can only sign 3 people, so that's 1 player).  All the better if your name starts with a K as I could then play with the KKK :smirk:


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Sep 14, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 Heroes: games for the weekend before-*

Seeing as there is limited space at Blackmoor and those spaces are being allocated on a farthest firstest basis, we reckon we are unlikely to get in.

So Imurg and I  have accepted Blue In Munich's very kind offer to play at Cuddington on the Sunday and will catch up with the rest of you herberts at the Travelodge, or the Curry House or at the H4H day itself

So Richart, please cross us off the Blackmoor list, hope it makes your job easier


----------



## richart (Sep 15, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 Heroes: games for the weekend before-*



PhilTheFragger said:



			Seeing as there is limited space at Blackmoor and those spaces are being allocated on a farthest firstest basis, we reckon we are unlikely to get in.

So Imurg and I  have accepted Blue In Munich's very kind offer to play at Cuddington on the Sunday and will catch up with the rest of you herberts at the Travelodge, or the Curry House or at the H4H day itself

So Richart, please cross us off the Blackmoor list, hope it makes your job easier 

Click to expand...

 Will do. You should have a good game at Cuddington.:thup:


----------



## richart (Sep 15, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 Heroes: games for the weekend before-*



richart said:



			Looks like the following are looking for a game on the Sunday

Rickg
Khamelion
Kraxx
Liverpoolphil
Crow
Twire
Paperboy
Pokerjoke
Imurg
Philthefragger
Mcboon

Anyone else ?

I am hoping to get up to nine on at Blackmoor, but looks like we may need another course. Anyone local that can sign some forumers in on the Sunday ?

I understand PNWokingham has sorted out some at Bearwood Lakes, so have not included those players above.
		
Click to expand...

 Right I am going to sort out the players, so just need to confirm who wants a game

At the moment I have : 

Richart (member)
Lee (member)
Jeremy (member)
Rickg
Steve (Guernsey)
Khamelion
Kraxx
McBoon
Pokerjoke
Crow
liverpoolphil
Paperboy

Have I missed anyone ? If not then that is the twelve.

Not sure if there is a spare space at Cuddington, but I know Imurg and PhiltheFragger are due to play there.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 15, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 Heroes: games for the weekend before-*



richart said:



			Right I am going to sort out the players, so just need to confirm who wants a game

At the moment I have : 

Richart (member)
Lee (member)
Jeremy (member)
Rickg
Steve (Guernsey)
Khamelion
Kraxx
McBoon
Pokerjoke
Crow
liverpoolphil
Paperboy

Have I missed anyone ? If not then that is the twelve.

Not sure if there is a spare space at Cuddington, but I know Imurg and PhiltheFragger are due to play there.
		
Click to expand...

Count me in at yours Rich


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 15, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 Heroes: games for the weekend before-*



richart said:



			Right I am going to sort out the players, so just need to confirm who wants a game

At the moment I have : 

Richart (member)
Lee (member)
Jeremy (member)
Rickg
Steve (Guernsey)
Khamelion
Kraxx
McBoon
Pokerjoke
Crow
liverpoolphil
Paperboy

Have I missed anyone ? If not then that is the twelve.

Not sure if there is a spare space at Cuddington, but I know Imurg and PhiltheFragger are due to play there.
		
Click to expand...

There is 1 spare at Cuddington richart if anyone is interested.  I'm going to sort out the starting time with Fragger & Imurg but it should be between 0930 & 1030, probably earlier in that window than later, guest green fee with a member is Â£30, if that suits anyone.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 15, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 Heroes: games for the weekend before-*



Blue in Munich said:



			There is 1 spare at Cuddington richart if anyone is interested.  I'm going to sort out the starting time with Fragger & Imurg but it should be between 0930 & 1030, probably earlier in that window than later, guest green fee with a member is Â£30, if that suits anyone.
		
Click to expand...

I'll make up the four if no one else fancies it.


----------



## Crow (Sep 15, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 Heroes: games for the weekend before-*

I'm still raring to go thanks!


----------



## Khamelion (Sep 15, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 Heroes: games for the weekend before-*

Looking forward to 5 days of golf on 5 different courses, beer and curry.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 15, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 Heroes: games for the weekend before-*



Blue in Munich said:



			There is 1 spare at Cuddington richart if anyone is interested.  I'm going to sort out the starting time with Fragger & Imurg but it should be between 0930 & 1030, probably earlier in that window than later, guest green fee with a member is Â£30, if that suits anyone.
		
Click to expand...




HomerJSimpson said:



			I'll make up the four if no one else fancies it.
		
Click to expand...

Cuddington is now full.  Played it before Homer?


----------



## mcbroon (Sep 15, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 Heroes: games for the weekend before-*



richart said:



			Right I am going to sort out the players, so just need to confirm who wants a game

At the moment I have : 

Richart (member)
Lee (member)
Jeremy (member)
Rickg
Steve (Guernsey)
Khamelion
Kraxx
McBoon
Pokerjoke
Crow
liverpoolphil
Paperboy

Have I missed anyone ? If not then that is the twelve.

Not sure if there is a spare space at Cuddington, but I know Imurg and PhiltheFragger are due to play there.
		
Click to expand...

I'm still good to go on this. Much appreciated and looking forward to it :thup:

Likely to be an early start to get down the road, so I'll probably be pish, but I've been pish with no excuses before so no big deal


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 15, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 Heroes: games for the weekend before-*



Blue in Munich said:



			Cuddington is now full.  Played it before Homer?
		
Click to expand...

Never been there before but looking forward to the challenge. Any tips?


----------



## Khamelion (Sep 15, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 Heroes: games for the weekend before-*

Justin Rose is having a Q&A session on twitter, I asked what were the danger holes at North Hants? The reply was the 3, 16, 17 and 18 OOB onto a railway line.


----------



## richart (Sep 15, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 Heroes: games for the weekend before-*



Khamelion said:



			Justin Rose is having a Q&A session on twitter, I asked what were the danger holes at North Hants? The reply was the 3, 16, 17 and 18 OOB onto a railway line.
		
Click to expand...

 3 has the hidden lake. Oops I was saving that info to improve my chances. 16 is a cracking hole, but don't slice one on to the railway line. 17 has an incredibly difficult green to hit. In places it is only a few yards deep. 18th fairway is pretty wide, and will be the long drive hole. There are a lot of fairway bunkers at North Hants, avoid those and you will be fine.:thup:


----------



## chrisd (Sep 15, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 Heroes: games for the weekend before-*



richart said:



			3 has the hidden lake. Oops I was saving that info to improve my chances. 16 is a cracking hole, but don't slice one on to the railway line. 17 has an incredibly difficult green to hit. In places it is only a few yards deep. 18th fairway is pretty wide, and will be the long drive hole. There are a lot of fairway bunkers at North Hants, avoid those and you will be fine.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

All pretty easy then ! ne:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 15, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 Heroes: games for the weekend before-*



chrisd said:



			All pretty easy then ! ne:
		
Click to expand...


Yep it's very easy to hit the train tracks :thup:


----------



## chrisd (Sep 15, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 Heroes: games for the weekend before-*



Liverpoolphil said:



			Yep it's very easy to hit the train tracks :thup:
		
Click to expand...

My game has hit the buffers fir the last 6 months!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 15, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 Heroes: games for the weekend before-*



HomerJSimpson said:



			Never been there before but looking forward to the challenge. Any tips?
		
Click to expand...

A working driver helps tremendously!  I'll point you all in the right direction on the day, should be fun.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 16, 2014)

Dang. That's the first problem then. My driver seems to have a penchant for sending the little white ball into adjacent post codes at the moment and the 3 wood is on the naughty step as it's behaving like its big brother. I'll bring plenty of balls then


----------



## richart (Sep 18, 2014)

Those playing at Blackmoor as follows :

Richart (member)
Lee Yates (member)
Jeremy Cave (member)
Rickg
Steve (guest)
Kraxx
Khamelion
Pokerjoke
McBoon
Crow
Liverpoolphil
Paperboy

If you can't play, please advise me ASAP.

I anticipate we will tee off around 11.00, but will confirm nearer the time. It is unlikely to be earlier but might be a little later.


----------



## Kraxx68 (Sep 18, 2014)

Very Much looking forward to this


----------



## Kraxx68 (Sep 18, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 Heroes: games for the weekend before-*



Khamelion said:



			Justin Rose is having a Q&A session on twitter, I asked what were the danger holes at North Hants? The reply was the 3, 16, 17 and 18 OOB onto a railway line.
		
Click to expand...

So that will be holes 1 to 18 for me


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 21, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 Heroes: games for the weekend before-*



Blue in Munich said:



			Cuddington is now full.  Played it before Homer?
		
Click to expand...

Have we got a confirmed tee time yet?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 23, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 Heroes: games for the weekend before-*

Any confirmation on tee time rich ?


----------



## mcbroon (Sep 23, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 Heroes: games for the weekend before-*



Liverpoolphil said:



			Any confirmation on tee time rich ?
		
Click to expand...

Before we get that, can I request a slot in the last group out? I suspect I'm travelling the furthest on Sunday and hopefully I'll be there in plenty of time to meet everyone, but just want to minimise the chances of anything going wrong.


----------



## PNWokingham (Sep 23, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 Heroes: games for the weekend before-*

We are now a man short on Sunday at Bearwood. So anyone in H4H who is not sorted out and fancies a game with a brace of scousers shout now. Meeting at the club around 9.45 and teeing off 10.50


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 23, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 Heroes: games for the weekend before-*



PNWokingham said:



			We are now a man short on Sunday at Bearwood. So anyone in H4H who is not sorted out and fancies a game with a brace of scousers shout now. Meeting at the club around 9.45 and teeing off 10.50
		
Click to expand...

Paul, good news is only 2of us are scousers, the rest are Lancashire/Yorkshire type folk who speak funny!

Thanks for sorting us a game, it's really much appreciated.

See you Sunday.


----------



## PNWokingham (Sep 26, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 Heroes: games for the weekend before-*



PNWokingham said:



			We are now a man short on Sunday at Bearwood. So anyone in H4H who is not sorted out and fancies a game with a brace of scousers shout now. Meeting at the club around 9.45 and teeing off 10.50
		
Click to expand...

Bump


----------



## Twire (Sep 26, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 Heroes: games for the weekend before-*

Gutted with this Paul, but I've made other arrangements on another course that's on my must play list. Maybe another time.


----------



## PNWokingham (Sep 26, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 Heroes: games for the weekend before-*



Twire said:



			Gutted with this Paul, but I've made other arrangements on another course that's on my must play list. Maybe another time.
		
Click to expand...

I saw it - you will love Swinley. Open invite for another time


----------



## richart (Sep 26, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 Heroes: games for the weekend before-*

Just to confirm for those playing at Blackmoor, I will get to the Club around 10.00, and we will look to tee off at 11.00. If it is quiet we may go off a little earlier, as we do not have booked tee times.

Monty the cat has done a draw, so we will play in the following three balls.

Lee Yates (member)
Rickg
Pokerjoke
Khamelion

Richart
Steve Hogg (guest)
McBoon
Liverpoolphil

Jeremy Cave (member)
Paperboy
Crow
Kraxx

I will have words with Monty about drawing me with Phil.


----------



## mcbroon (Sep 26, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 Heroes: games for the weekend before-*



richart said:



			Just to confirm for those playing at Blackmoor, I will get to the Club around 10.00, and we will look to tee off at 11.00. If it is quiet we may go off a little earlier, as we do not have booked tee times.

Monty the cat has done a draw, so we will play in the following three balls.

Lee Yates (member)
Rickg
Pokerjoke
Khamelion

Richart
Steve Hogg (guest)
McBoon
Liverpoolphil

Jeremy Cave (member)
Paperboy
Crow
Kraxx

I will have words with Monty about drawing me with Phil.

Click to expand...

I've drawn Liverpoolphil and Homer on consecutive days. 

Who is Monty working for??

Also, apologies if this has already been posted, but will I need shirt/tie etc. at Blackmoor? And North Hants, for that matter?


----------



## richart (Sep 26, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 Heroes: games for the weekend before-*



mcbroon said:



			I've drawn Liverpoolphil and Homer on consecutive days. 

Who is Monty working for??

Also, apologies if this has already been posted, but will I need shirt/tie etc. at Blackmoor? And North Hants, for that matter?
		
Click to expand...

Blackmoor is smart casual, so you will not need a jacket and tie. Golf clothes are fine, apart from the shoes !, so no need to change after we play. If you want to shower though you will need your own towel.

North Hants is also smart casual, but you will need to change for lunch. Jacket and ties optional and not compulsary.


----------



## richart (Sep 26, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 Heroes: games for the weekend before-*



mcbroon said:



			I've drawn Liverpoolphil and Homer on consecutive days. 

Who is Monty working for??
		
Click to expand...

Birthday and Xmas all rolled into one then.:thup:


----------



## pokerjoke (Sep 26, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 Heroes: games for the weekend before-*

Well one of them is nothing like he is on here.
And he has the biggest hands ever
The other I don't know how big his hand are.


----------



## Crow (Sep 26, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 Heroes: games for the weekend before-*



richart said:



			Just to confirm for those playing at Blackmoor, I will get to the Club around 10.00, and we will look to tee off at 11.00. If it is quiet we may go off a little earlier, as we do not have booked tee times.

Monty the cat has done a draw, so we will play in the following three balls.

Lee Yates (member)
Rickg
Pokerjoke
Khamelion

Richart
Steve Hogg (guest)
McBoon
Liverpoolphil

Jeremy Cave (member)
Paperboy
Crow
Kraxx

I will have words with Monty about drawing me with Phil.

Click to expand...

Great stuff, I'll look to get there around 10.00 too for a quick refresher after the drive down.
I've had the pleasure of playing with Jeremy before and also look forward to playing with to more new forummers in Paperboy and Kraxx. 

The weekend starts soon!

(Are we playing any format between the groups or anything?)


----------



## richart (Sep 26, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 Heroes: games for the weekend before-*



Crow said:



			Great stuff, I'll look to get there around 10.00 too for a quick refresher after the drive down.
I've had the pleasure of playing with Jeremy before and also look forward to playing with to more new forummers in Paperboy and Kraxx. 

The weekend starts soon!

(Are we playing any format between the groups or anything?)
		
Click to expand...

 We could pair up within the goups, throw the balls up, and play a 4 ball better ball stableford. Few quid in each with half to the winners and half to H4H.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 26, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 Heroes: games for the weekend before-*



richart said:



			We could pair up within the goups, throw the balls up, and play a 4 ball better ball stableford. Few quid in each with half to the winners and half to H4H.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds good - im leaving home at 8:00 so bearing any traffic issues should be there around 10:00

Looking forward to meeting the guys not met before and a few of the ones i have ( others are a bit dodgy )


----------



## richart (Sep 26, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 Heroes: games for the weekend before-*



Liverpoolphil said:



			Sounds good - im leaving home at 8:00 so bearing any traffic issues should be there around 10:00

Looking forward to meeting the guys not met before and a few of the ones i have ( others are a bit dodgy )
		
Click to expand...

 Just be very careful what you say about your host, who has the power to sign you in (or not)


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 26, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 Heroes: games for the weekend before-*



richart said:



			Just be very careful what you say about your host, who has the power to sign you in (or not)
		
Click to expand...

Are you bringing out the flatcap again ?


----------



## rickg (Sep 26, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 Heroes: games for the weekend before-*

Bloody Pokerjoke!!!! Who did I upset in a previous life?:rofl:


----------



## richart (Sep 26, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 Heroes: games for the weekend before-*



rickg said:



			Bloody Pokerjoke!!!! Who did I upset in a previous life?:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

 I had 10 requests not to play with him. Would have been 11 but I ignored his own.


----------



## Crow (Sep 26, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 Heroes: games for the weekend before-*



richart said:



			We could pair up within the goups, throw the balls up, and play a 4 ball better ball stableford. Few quid in each with half to the winners and half to H4H.
		
Click to expand...

That'll do for me, can't beat a bit of 4BBB for a friendly round.


----------



## pokerjoke (Sep 26, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 Heroes: games for the weekend before-*



rickg said:



			Bloody Pokerjoke!!!! Who did I upset in a previous life?:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

That's it my 3 wood is going past your driver again,you've asked for it.
Unless of course you end up my partner and I have to be nice to you.


----------



## pokerjoke (Sep 26, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 Heroes: games for the weekend before-*



richart said:



			I had 10 requests not to play with him. Would have been 11 but I ignored his own.

Click to expand...


Im taking notes Rich,you wont get away with this:mmm:


----------



## richart (Sep 26, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 Heroes: games for the weekend before-*



Liverpoolphil said:



			Are you bringing out the flatcap again ? 

Click to expand...

 Forecast is sunny, 24 degrees, so I think I will have to disappoint.


----------



## Paperboy (Sep 27, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 Heroes: games for the weekend before-*



richart said:



			Jeremy Cave (member)
Paperboy
Crow
Kraxx
		
Click to expand...

Feel Sorry for who've gets me as a partner, hurt my knee playing hockey today. So I'll either be very good or very bad


----------



## rickg (Sep 27, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 Heroes: games for the weekend before-*



pokerjoke said:



			That's it my 3 wood is going past your driver again,you've asked for it.
Unless of course you end up my partner and I have to be nice to you.

Click to expand...

You won't get that 3 wood past me if I get someone to drop something on your backswing!


----------



## richart (Sep 27, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 Heroes: games for the weekend before-*



rickg said:



			if I get someone to drop something on your backswing! 

Click to expand...

They would have to be quick.

Oh dear he is going to kill me.


----------



## pokerjoke (Sep 27, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 Heroes: games for the weekend before-*



richart said:



			They would have to be quick.

Oh dear he is going to kill me.

Click to expand...


Another nail in the coffin


----------



## pokerjoke (Sep 27, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 Heroes: games for the weekend before-*



rickg said:



			You won't get that 3 wood past me if I get someone to drop something on your backswing! 

Click to expand...

Very good,of course that's are secret though


----------



## Paperboy (Sep 27, 2014)

*Re: Help 4 Heroes: games for the weekend before-*



pokerjoke said:



			That's it my 3 wood is going past your driver again,you've asked for it.
Unless of course you end up my partner and I have to be nice to you.

Click to expand...

3 woods and drivers are so last year. Everyone knows 5 wood is club off choice!!


----------

